# adding weight to the bar!!



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Say for example you are doing bench press and you are aiming to do 3 working sets of 5 reps. You do the first working set fine and get five reps...the second working set you get 4 reps and then the third working set you get 3 reps...the following week would you move up a weight or would you use the same weight you used the week before until you get all 5 reps in all 3 sets???

Each workout I find myself trying to get all 5 reps in all 3 sets... I might add an extra rep each workout but this takes forever to move up a weight and then may get set back so never find myself adding weight on the bar... what I am thinking of doing is moving up weight each week regardless of how many reps I get out and at least if I get a couple of reps each week at a higher weight I'm still progressing and then if I was to go back and do the weight I was struggling for 5 reps 3 sets I'd smash it out because I can do more reps at heavier weight???

Hope this makes sense? advice needed please


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

james_benjamin said:


> Say for example you are doing bench press and you are aiming to do 3 working sets of 5 reps. You do the first working set fine and get five reps...the second working set you get 4 reps and then the third working set you get 3 reps...the following week would you move up a weight or would you use the same weight you used the week before until you get all 5 reps in all 3 sets???
> 
> Each workout I find myself trying to get all 5 reps in all 3 sets... I might add an extra rep each workout but this takes forever to move up a weight and then may get set back so never find myself adding weight on the bar... what I am thinking of doing is moving up weight each week regardless of how many reps I get out and at least if I get a couple of reps each week at a higher weight I'm still progressing and then if I was to go back and do the weight I was struggling for 5 reps 3 sets I'd smash it out because I can do more reps at heavier weight???
> 
> Hope this makes sense? advice needed please


Have you got a spotter mate? That's the only thing that helps me really.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah I do have a spotter now but I havent done in the past


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

I know the feeling mate, it happens...you could try increasing your rest time between sets to optimize your chances of getting all 5 reps on 3 sets, or maybe try a different rep scheme i.e pyramids.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I know its a right ball ache if you dont hit all the reps you trying for meaning your gunna have to stay on the same weight again the next session. I end up been on the same weight session after session and then one session I might miss a rep that I managed the one before.. think I'm gunna start adding weight regardless and see how many reps can get whilst maintaining my form


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

james_benjamin said:


> I know its a right ball ache if you dont hit all the reps you trying for meaning your gunna have to stay on the same weight again the next session. I end up been on the same weight session after session and then one session I might miss a rep that I managed the one before.. think I'm gunna start adding weight regardless and see how many reps can get whilst maintaining my form


Why does it matter how much your pressing? Are you trying to become a powerlifter? If not then its doesnt really matter how much your lifting as long as you are struggling to get them last reps out and need a touch.

Its not a dick measuring competition.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I know thats true but I like to get stronger I've been lifting the same weight forever which isnt much for my weight , also heavier weight will most likely equal bigger muscles as long as diet is good


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would stick with the weight until you get all your reps.

You do understand even if you stick with the same weight, if you get more reps you are still progressing?

You are not going to be able to add weight every single workout, it's just not possible. Even adding just 1kg a week to bench would be 50kg in a year which is not going to happen.

It might actually be worth dropping the weight to something that you can complete your reps with and then start going up in weight the following workouts.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How long have you been doing the programme for?


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

If you have hit a plateau then its worth trying something different for a few weeks. Simple option is knock the weight back and over the next few weeks build back up and then pass your sticking point or you could try drop sets, negatives or pre- exhausting your pecs. Perhaps some super high rep sets for a week or two?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Keep ploughing through mate.

Switch up the rep ranges and the rest times.

Personally I'm doing an adapted 5x5 and I hit a plateau on my bench massively for about 2 weeks, couldn't add any weight or get through all the reps. I used drop sets, shorter reps and more reps with a lighter weight and worked on the weak part of my lift using time under tension - This week i've already added 5kg to my bench and will add another 2.5kg as well on friday hopefully.

Things take time, but shocking you're body into something its not use to especially if you have been doing the same thing for a while may give you that push you need.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

james_benjamin said:


> I know thats true but I like to get stronger I've been lifting the same weight forever which isnt much for my weight , also heavier weight will most likely equal bigger muscles as long as diet is good


i had the same sort of 5 rep idea, for 5x5 though, wasnt getting to much stronger. i swapped to 4x8 then 1x5 at the end with the weight i wanted 5 reps on. every few weeks the 5 became the 8 reps and kept going, still going infact.


----------

